# Dew claw problem



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ziggy has always had larger front dew claw pads ( but not so much that the vet wanted to take off during the neuter). Now one is a bit swollen looking and he has licked the hair off it--so that makes it look bad too. His nails are kept short, so that is not an issue. This just popped up yesterday and I am assuming he irritated it holding a bone while chewing or maybe playing with the others. He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and doesn't lick constant, but I do think I need to address it in some way. Maybe some hydrogen peroxide? I can't tell if there is puss in it or not, so I need a way to see & thought of the peroxide. I know he won't sit for an Epsom salt soak....just brainstorming. I'll talk to the vets office in a bit to see what they offer up too.
Please let me know any thoughts or experiences you have...thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

All i can tell you is my sheltie pulled his dew claw Think he caught it on the rug and there was a lot of blood,the vet took it off,he had to wear a bandage for a while but all went ok


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

michele said:


> All i can tell you is my sheltie pulled his dew claw Think he caught it on the rug and there was a lot of blood,the vet took it off,he had to wear a bandage for a while but all went ok


Yes, that happened with my first sheltie when I was young! Have insisted on all dew claws off since then...until now I wish I had kept the tradition up because they are always in the back of my mind a concern....ugh!

Right now I put neosporin on it with a wrap, which is already off ( no surprise!). Now he's giving me dirty looks, like don't even think of puttin that wrap on me again!:foxes15:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They used to always de claw puppies when I was young,but not anymore.I got some baby socks for Simba and put that bandage that sort of sticks to its self round the top and cut a slit and tied it,did stay on ok


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, after his trip to the new vet here ( she has 3 chi mixes--so of course we hit it off, lol), he is on benadryl and an antibiotic. Looks like maybe a sting that he then picked at or just a scrape he licked to death...so whew! Nothing major. I ended up putting neosporin on it with a bandage for a bit and that helped me to see the actual wound better yesterday and not just a swollen red pad.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so happy he's doing better!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good news! Whew is right!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i like hearing hes getting better


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! The vet had Rx'd 14 days of antibiotics. He was fine but had started scooting his bum a bit on day 2 even though I was adding yogurt to help any stomach/intestine irritation (just like for humans, antibiotics can wreak havoc on the gut on down!). Since his dew claw was responding so fast and looked great by day 5, I called to see if I could shorten his med to 7 days (antibiotics need to be in the system a certain amount of time so as not to develope resistance--and I knew this one could be dosed for 7 to 14 days), and happily she agreed  so this morning all is normal and no more itchy bum!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news Mel!!!


----------

